
Optical Illusions as CAPTCHA? - Ninjaneered
https://gizmodo.com/ai-still-sucks-at-optical-illusions-so-at-least-we-hav-1829719017
======
Ninjaneered
If the article is correct and AI has a hard time generating or understanding
optical illusions, could they be exploited to determine human from computer?

After typing that out, I'm not sure I could actually answer a question about
the referenced optical illusion [1] in the article. For example, what
direction is the full wheel in the upper-left turning? Who knows, but I have a
headache now.

Edit: it seems this has been discussed before [2], [3], [4]

[1] [https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/u2fqwmgguf...](https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/u2fqwmggufhl6edenlna.jpg)

[2] [https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/116612/using-
op...](https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/116612/using-optical-
illusions-as-captcha)

[3]
[https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=59240](https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=59240)

[4] [https://qz.com/1047988/amazon-amzn-has-a-new-captcha-that-
yo...](https://qz.com/1047988/amazon-amzn-has-a-new-captcha-that-youre-
designed-to-fail/)

